# How I've been setting up my pen photo area.



## LarryDNJR (Oct 23, 2012)

Still kind of a work in progress for me.  Tweaking the lighting and camera settings.

LarryDNJR


----------



## underdog (Oct 24, 2012)

Which Canon is that?


----------



## LarryDNJR (Oct 24, 2012)

underdog said:


> Which Canon is that?




Canon Digital Rebel XT


----------



## alphageek (Oct 24, 2012)

Looks like a good, simple setup.   The only suggestion that I have is that the top light and the others are different types of bulbs - which means that color-matching them will be pretty difficult.  

If you can color match your bulbs, you can setup your pictures to not really need any color adjustment once you figure out the temp and set the camera appropriately.


----------



## LarryDNJR (Oct 24, 2012)

alphageek said:


> Looks like a good, simple setup.   The only suggestion that I have is that the top light and the others are different types of bulbs - which means that color-matching them will be pretty difficult.
> 
> If you can color match your bulbs, you can setup your pictures to not really need any color adjustment once you figure out the temp and set the camera appropriately.




Unfortunately with what I have on hand all 3 bulbs are different I believe.  Actually 2 of them are about the same color but slightly different design.  One has a flood/frosting coating.

Eventually when I get the money I'll try and get a better matching setup going.


----------



## underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

Those lamps look like the ones I saw at Walmart last night. They have some with plastic shades for about $5, and the similar ones with metal shades for about $10. Unfortunately they'll only handle a 35-40 watt incandescent, and a 11-13 watt florescent.

So where'd you get these?


----------

